# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  3. Thaifest in Limburg/Lahn 21.10.2006

## Enrico

:Lächeln:

----------

Also ich war da,
Monta und Sukhumvit ebenfalls, mehrere aus dem BBG wohl auch.
Habe gestern immer überlegt, wo kann ich ein paar Bilder reinstellen, werde es hier im Bilderthread tun.
Es war ein nettes, sehr familiäres Festchen, viele leckere Sachen zu essen, incl. Miss Limburg-Wahl und Karaoke-Singen. Alle Getränke zu 50 Cent, da kann man nicht meckern.
Ich fands insgesamt zum Wiederkommen.
Danke an die Ausrichter, die auch hoffentlcih etwas an Spenden für das Kinderheim zusammengebracht haben.

----------


## guenny

Das war ich, der Günny, irgendwie hats mit der Anmeldung nciht hingehauen, das kenn ich aber schon von phpbb-Foren.

----------


## Enrico

Ok, ja, das ist leider ein leidiges Thema was demnächst hoffentlich durch ein Update entlich mal beseitigt wird.

----------

Da kommt noch einer, der in Limburg war.
Ist gleichzeitig mein erster Beitrag hier. 
(muß mal schauen, wo man sich hier vorstellen kann)

Also, war nett familiär und Sohnemann wollte am Ende gar nicht mehr nach Hause. besser als die Großveranstaltungen.

----------

Willkommen an Board Mister Frauenversteher Monta   :musik:

----------

Danke Phommel,
und wenn Du mal was wissen möchtest....  ::

----------

Muß man sich, wenn man einen Beitrag schreiben will,
ein zweites Mal einloggen?
(Der Gast war Monta)

----------

Beim logging ist ein Kästchen ...dat du markieren...dann du nimmer musse eingeben dinne Passworteli....solang du nit mache lösch din e cookie.  :super:

----------


## Enrico

Hoffe das ich diese blöde Fehler bald funden hab :traurig:

----------


## Erich

Ich würd mal sagen: lieber auf nix von dem blaugeschriebenen clicken - oder?

----------

> Ich würd mal sagen: lieber auf nix von dem blaugeschriebenen clicken - oder?



Es sei denn du magst Spams.

Genau mit dem Scheiss machten die 'ne zeitlang die Blogger irre. Jeden Tag konntest bis zu 20 solcher Einträge im Gästebuch löschen gehen. Hoffe Enrico bekommt dies in Griff, weil sonst wird das hier nimmer.

----------

